# Brad, question about the Chat Room



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Brad, as you may have seen, some of us were wondering on this board if you could post a time for fibro chats as well as IBS. Maybe we could pick the Mon. nite chat time at 6:30 Pacific and 9:30 Eastern.. Since most of us are probably women, maybe Mon. nite football wouldn't be as much of a problem, unless someone else has another suggestion.------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I'm bumping this back to the top since it was a weekend when I posted it. I don't know if Brad ever gets to this board much, if not I will have to try him over on the IBS board. I have already e-mailed him the same day I posted this message though.------------------


----------

